

Gizmodo's complete redesign: A textbook example of how not to do it. - hop
http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/fgv6e/gizmodos_complete_redesign_a_textbook_example_of/

======
Datasta
Apparently, you can click that little icon in the chrome, and it reverts to a
traditional blog layout. It's not the best, but at least you can read the site
still.

------
erickhill
When looking at the default homepage, it seems entirely taken over by vendor-
based content. You have to click on on the tiny un-labeled icons in the header
to access Gizmodo's content. What a sad state of affairs.

